# Zoe, 50 lbs black lab/pit, Poudre- Stevens Gulch



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Was she wearing a pfd? I hope you find her.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

If you're on facebook, join the DOGGONE Summit County page - I know it's for Summit County (looks like you're in Dillon), but we all have friends in the front range that we can share with that can keep eyes peeled. The more the word gets out, the better! Hoping for the best for your pooch!


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

There's a FoCo Kayakers group on facebook. I'm not sure how much it's still used (haven't seen too much activity, but I'm not on facebook much). You could try posting there:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/132401043548072/


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Hope you find your dog quickly. Did you post this, or ask it to be posted, on the rock report?


----------



## rockangell (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about this. If you haven't already done so, call all the local veterinary hospitals/emergency hospitals in the towns nearest the take out. People often take lost dogs into vet clinics. Call the shelters too. Look on Craigslist also. 

Was she microchipped and did you keep your info current on the chip so you can be reached if she is found? If she was microchipped, call the company that made the chip to see if the number was reported. Maybe you can find her that way. If you don't know the brand of microchip, your veterinarian that placed it should. If she is chipped but you didn't keep your contact info associated with it current, call the vet clinic that placed the chipped and see if anyone called to report your lost dog. Even if a chip is not registered with your info the company that made it will keep track of what vet clinic they sold the chip to. Good luck. Hoping for the best.


----------

